# Ready made bodybuilding meals



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

All new bodybuilding meals. ready made,microwavable and theres no crap in 'em either. No additives. colourant,preservatives. I've tried them all and every one of them is absolutely delicious!!!

Muscle Meals | Muscle Builder | Build Muscle Diet

Try 'em, you wont regret it. :clap2::becky:


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

nice but looks expensive


----------



## andyboro1466867929 (Oct 31, 2006)

woah - look at the size of the things! lol

cracking if you want high cals n no hard work by the looks of it.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

London1976 said:


> nice but looks expensive


On the face of it, they do. But if you compare them to supermarket "microwavable" meals, they're pretty good.

Typical supermarket meal is approx 300g and cost £3.50 and gives about 25g protein 80g carbs & 30g fat and are loaded with colourings, additives and preservatives and all pretty low quality ingredients.

Some of the muscle meals are 900g and cost £7 -£7.50 which works out £3 cheaper and a hell of a lot healthier.

There are low carb meals too. I had a meaty breakfast the other day & it gave 80g protein, 6g carbs & 17g fats.....oh yeah and took me 5 minutes in the microwave, perfect for lazy beggers like me who can't be arsed cooking after a workout!:eyebrows::amen::dance:


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Thanks for sharing this! Going give these a go


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

They're back!!

The ORIGINAL Musclemeals (not some cheap imitation)

Only top quality ingredient used, no saline/gelatine injected meat or crap like that, anyone who knows Gaz & Trace know they only do quality.

Available at AKTIV BODZ MUSCLE & FITNESS STORE and online!

Get e'm while you can

Muscle Meals | Muscle Builder | Build Muscle Diet


----------

